# problem mi IE 6



## Freak_the_Flat (14. Dezember 2001)

hab mir vor geraumer zeit IE 6 downgeloaded!!!
doch leider seit der installation dieser höllensoftware ist es mir nicht mehr möglich den quelltext von diversen internet seitn anzeigen zu lassen!! kann ich das irgendwie richten???

mfg Freak


----------



## foxx21 (17. Dezember 2001)

kann doch eigentlich gar nicht sein , welches OS hast den? - vielleicht kompatibilitäts *schnauf* problem


----------



## Psyclic (17. Dezember 2001)

lol solche und diverse andere krasse probs hatte ich mit dem IE6 auf nem win2k system nach nem halben jahr auch....jetzt hab isch xp und nich 1 prob


----------



## lexi (17. Dezember 2001)

jo, dieses scheissprob hab ich auch.. auf w2000 und w98.. Blöder Sch*iss


----------



## Freak_the_Flat (18. Dezember 2001)

weis denn wirklich niemand wie man das problem lösen kann????!



mfg Freak


----------



## Nils Hitze (18. Dezember 2001)

*Habe ich bisher ..*

erst einmal erlebt und da war es nach einem 
Neustart wieder weg. Hast du schon alles
durchprobiert ? Neuinstalliert, System platt-
gemacht etc. ?

Ansonsten direkt an MS wenden.

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## Freak_the_Flat (18. Dezember 2001)

ich mach doch mein system nicht gleich platt nur damit ich denn quelltext sehen kann!!! wie gesagt ich werde ie 5.5 installieren dann wirds wohl wieder gehen so wie früher!!


mfg Freak


----------



## Freak_the_Flat (18. Dezember 2001)

verdammt!!! das mit dem deinstallieren von ie 6 und dem wiederinstallieren von ie 5.5 hat zwar geklappt doch den quelltext kann ich trotzdem noch immer nicht sehen!!!

aber das hat mich auf eine idee gebracht: ich habe nämlich irgendwann auch viele einstellungen bei internetoptionen vorgenommen und zwar bei den sicherheiten. dort habe ich bei "stufe anpassen" alles mögliche manuell eingestellt!!! könnte ja sein, dass ich dort irgendnen sch***s gedreht habe!!!

ich werde auf jeden fall noch dort nachsehen!!

hoffentlich kann man mir bei dem wenigsten ein bisschen weiterhelfen!!!

mfg Freak


----------



## Freak_the_Flat (19. Dezember 2001)

ich glaube ich hab die lösung für unser kleines problem gefunden!!

auf http://www.winfaq.de findet man sehr viele problemlösungen für windows und aller möglicher software von windows!!

hier der genaue link: http://www.winfaq.de/faq_html/tip1191.htm

mfg Freak


----------



## Freak_the_Flat (19. Dezember 2001)

JUHU DAS PROBLEM IST GELÖST!!!!!

ging zwar leider nicht so wie es auf http://www.winfaq.de geschriebn steht  mit regedit, sondern bei den internetoptionen unter "programme".

man muss hier einfach bei "html-Editor" den gewünschten editor einstellen den man für quelltext anzeigen haben will!!!


mfg Freak


----------



## powerunlimit (27. Januar 2002)

Hallo!

Werf den IE6 in die Tonne und nimm besser den neuen Opera 6. Läuft schnell und problemlos.

powerunlimit

_[Kommentar Kojote]
Wahnsinnig qualifizierter Kommentar.
Das ist wie : Mein Honda geht nicht.
Wirf ihn weg und kauf dir ein neues Auto.

Thread closed.
[/Kommentar Kojote]_


----------

